# 10 gallon planted co2 low light shrimp tank before and after pics



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey this is my ten gallon update got tired of looking at moss so thought I'd clean out the tank, it's been going for over a year now and it can get over grown quite fast hehe whats left is some Ricca a red lotus and a small piece of moss I have a paintball co2 hooked up to a fluval co2 dispenser it constantly fills up throughout the day and dissipates into the water works great and I never have to touch it which is nice the riccia and other plants pearls up nice. The tank has very thin glass and clear silicone so I pulled off the rims and it cleaned up to be a rimless. over 100 shrimps reds cherries and pearls getting packed in there, picked the rocks out of the river, someone found the tank on the side of the road and gave it to me haha everything for about 250$ with stand and shrimps including fluval substrate not bad. I use a high output cfl grow light woks well with little to no algae growth just used a desk light stand and wrapped a piece of construction paper around it ps I love putting tanks together super cheap it's part of the fun for me. I was thinking of re aquascaping the ground but I don't really want to tear down and disturb my shrimps, couldn't have made this work without the help from bc aquaria members thx. :bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------

